# Murky Waters



## pirahnasRsexy (Mar 13, 2005)

One of my tanks all the sudden became very cloudy and I even did a 50% water change and it's still the same. I can hardly see in the tank even with the lights on. Why is it so cloudy?And will this hurt my fishys? Any ideas or am i just a dumb ass? And no that's not an invitation to be mean! Thanx guys!









****A$$ Pinches &SOur GraPes****
Baraccuda
}--]--D<


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What's your water parameters?


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

That has happened to me twice. Is this a new tank you just set up or have you had it for a while? I added this stuff called Mardel Brite N' Clear. Works great. Give it a day or two and it will clear it right up.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

what are you water parameters. It may be a cycling problem.


----------



## pirahnasRsexy (Mar 13, 2005)

I've had this tank set up for about a month. My temp. is at 78-80, my ph was like 7.2 but I added some ph down earlier today. 
Could the water being cloudy have a bad effect on my fish? and what caused it? 
**** A$$ Pinches &SOur GraPes****
Baraccuda
}--]--D<


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

We need more than pH, we need ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings.

It sounds like you added the fish before the tank was cycled.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

pirahnasRsexy said:


> I've had this tank set up for about a month. My temp. is at 78-80, my ph was like 7.2 but I added some ph down earlier today.
> Could the water being cloudy have a bad effect on my fish? and what caused it?
> **** A$$ Pinches &SOur GraPes****
> Baraccuda
> ...


Hey pirahnasRsexy, what's your aquarium GH and water source GH? Sometimes with using pH down with hard water can cause the water to get cloudy. Coupled with the fact that the tank is only a month old might be a bacteria bloom with new tank syndrome.


----------

